# PlumpPrincess MySpace!



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 7, 2006)

Man that page is the central nexus of it all! I think she was working on it while I was tryin' to look at it... it was like dial-up modem days... That thing has more vids goin' at once... I did feel like I was in the middle of it all... and there's a link to 'Kelligrl's Page' which is pretty funny...


----------



## choudhury (Aug 8, 2006)

Can you please pst a link? I've searched MySpace for this to no effect.


----------



## Havarti (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes Ned, for the love of God, the link please!


----------



## The Fat Man (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/Plump_Princess

I do believe this is it.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2006)

The Kelliegrl page is my favorite. I loled.
Some people have waaay too much time on their hands!


----------



## LAtinBHM (Aug 15, 2006)

OMG that girl is so hot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I read about a kelligrl page... Seems like I'm missing something... Somebody got a map?


----------



## GPL (Aug 15, 2006)

Ivy said:


> The Kelliegrl page is my favorite. I loled.
> Some people have waaay too much time on their hands!



You are right, Ivy, 
I really wondered if it was Kellie herself, too 
Do you guys really think she is still around, but ONLY in MySpace? 
LOL.

GPL.


----------



## fred_elliot (Aug 15, 2006)

GPL said:


> You are right, Ivy,
> I really wondered if it was Kellie herself, too
> Do you guys really think she is still around, but ONLY in MySpace?
> LOL.
> ...



Its a nice archive of her stuff - but the guy taking on her identity has already run out of material!!

Here is a shortcut to where he 'keeps' all the pics and vids (all have been in the public domain since 2001)

http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n30/kelligrl999/


----------



## Havarti (Aug 15, 2006)

The Fat Man said:


> http://www.myspace.com/Plump_Princess
> 
> I do believe this is it.


Thanks a lot!


----------

